
Bootcamp vs. CS Degree: Which path is best? (by SwitchUp) - popcorn49
https://blog.appacademy.io/bootcamp-vs-cs-degree-which-path-is-best/
======
cphollister
From what I’m seeing with TalentMatch.ai there are a ton of opportunities for
developers and regions outside the Bay Area are growing quickly as well.

